# Basic Question - Build Options with pkg_add



## jeff808 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi. I'm pretty new to FreeBSD. I have a question that's probably very basic.

I installed SpamAssassin using the ports, and during the install I got a whole bunch of questions about build options I'd like to have included, etc. Then I was installing SpamAssassin on a different FreeBSD machine (these are VMs) and decided to try pkg_add(1) since ports took so long, and I noticed I didn't get prompted about any of the build options. Is there a way to get prompted about these even using pkg_add(1)? I'd prefer to use package manager when possible since building from ports is so slow.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

jeff808 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to get prompted about these even using pkg_add(1)?


No, packages are built using the default options. It is not possible to change this once the package has been built.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2013)

You can, however, build your own packages from ports, and install these on other machines.


----------



## jeff808 (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, thanks. That clears it up.


----------

